# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار الصحف الصادرة صباح الإثنين 3 أغسطس 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					





رمضان الخسيس الوسخ لعنة الله عليك 
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*شكرا  للصفوة عبدالمنعم
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب المريخ: لم نقدم ما يشفع لنا بالانتصار على السلاطين

ذكر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالانتصار على مريخ الفاشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الفريق لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالانتصار على السلاطين لكن المدرب الفرنسي اعاد الأداء المتواضع لفريقه في المباراة لعدة أسباب من بينها الإرهاق الذي تعرض له اللاعبون في الفترة الأخيرة بالاضافة إلى سوء أرضية ملعب النقعة، ونفى غارزيتو أن يكون للتعادل أمام السلاطين انعكاسات على المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف في مسابقة دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن التعادل جاء في توقيت مناسب حتى يتعلم نجومه أن كرة القدم بدون بذل وعطاء لا معنى لها ويمكن أن تجبرك على الخسارة أمام أضعف فريق وصوَّّب غارزيتو انتقادات لاذعة لمظهر فريقه أمام مريخ الفاشر وقال إن المريخ لم يكن مطلقاً يستحق نتيجة أفضل من تلك التي خرج بها لأنه لم يلعب كرة قدم، وأضاف: كانت هرجلة كروية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من المعنى وكان الاستهتار سيد الموقف ولم يحترم اللاعبون المنافس مطلقاً ولم يظهروا أي جدية في الأداء أو رغبة في الكسب لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يفشلوا في الوصول إلى شباك مريخ الفاشر، ومضى غارزيتو: للأسف الشديد اعتقد اللاعبون أنهم يستطيعون أن يكسبوا السلاطين باسمهم الكبير دون أي حاجة لبذل جهد كبير في هذه المباراة ولذلك لعبوا بأقل مجهود ولم يتحركوا مطلقاً ولم يمارسوا أي ضغط على مريخ الفاشر بل لعبوا على الواقف طوال زمن المباراة بعكس الفريق المنافس الذي أشهد له أنه كان مجتهداً ولعب بإصرار كبير وبرغبة واضحة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة ولأن كرة القدم اجتهاد في المقام الأول استطاعوا أن يحصلوا على نتيجة جيدة في مواجهة فريق أكثر جاهزية منهم وخاض مباريات كبيرة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*إلغاء اجتماع لجنة الاستنئافات بسبب الكهرباءتسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربائي بمكاتب لجنة الاستئنافات العليا بالاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم بالخرطوم 2 في تأجيل اجتماع اللجنة الذي كان مقرراً له أمس للنظر في مطالبة الأمل بإعادة مباراته أمام المريخ لمشاركة بكري المدينة في تلك المباراة وتقرر تأجيل الاجتماع إلى أجل غير مسمى.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
مريخ الفاشر يفرمل المريخ ويتعادل معه سلبيا في الممتاز





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
فرمل المريخ الفاشر مريخ الخرطوم وتعادل معه بدون اهداف في المباراة التي جمعتهما عصر اليوم باستاد النقعة وذلك ضمن مباريات الاسبوع الـــ(20) من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز في نسخته الـــ(20) رغم الغيابات التي ضربت مريخ الفاشر ممثلة في حسن كمال وفيصل العجب وجياد واحمد ادم 
الشوط الاول
فرض فيه مريخ الفاشر ضغطا رهيبا على مريخ الخرطوم ومن اول دقيقة كاد ان يسجل اللاعب ديفيد لكن الريح ابعد كرته الى رمية تماس
اسماعيل صديق وهدفين ضائعين
اضاع اللاعب اسماعيل صديق هدفين محققين الاول من كرة ساقطة داخل منطقة الجزاء لعبها فوق العارضة وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة والثاني من كرة عكسية حولها رأسية لكنها صطدمت بامير كمال لتخرج الى ركلة زاوية
هدف ضائع للمريخ 
في الدقيقة الثامنة من الشوط الاول اطلق اللاعب بكري المدينة تسديدة قوية حولها الحارس جاهد محجوب الى داخل املعب بقبضة يديه اكملها معتز ناني الى خارج الملعب .
ود راوة في الموعد
انطلق اللاعب بكري المدينة بهجمة مرتدة لكن المدافع ود راوة كان في الموعد وحرمه من احراز هدف السبق 
هدف ضائع للمر يخ
في الدقيقة 16 ارسل االلاعب بكري المدينة كرة رأسية اصطدمت بالعارضة في ظل غياب كامل للدفاع والحارس ليضيع هدفا محققا للمريخ 
سيطرة حمراء
احكم المريخ سيطرته المطلقة على مجريات الجزء الاول من الشوط الاول ووضع خصمه مريخ الفاشر تحت الضغط المتواصل ليقع اصحاب الارض في اخطاء لم يحسن نجوم المريخ استغلالها .
جاهد يتسلم تسديدة راجي 
في الدقيقة 20 انطلق اللاعب راجي بكرة متبادلة مع رمضان عجب ليطلق تسديدة قوية تسلمها الحارس جاهد ويرد مريخ الفاشر بهجمة شرسة ابطل مفعولها اللاعب امير كمال من امام ديفيد لرمية تماس 
خروج شيبون
اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب شيبون ودخول كوفي وليتحول اللاعب اوكرا للهجوم 
دفاع متوازن للفاشر
بعد مرور 20 دقيقة من الحصة الاول عادت الثقة لدفاع مريخ الفاشر ولعب بتوزان واستطاع ان يبعد معظم الكرات المريخية 
بطاقة صفراء لايمن سعيد وديفيد
منح حكم المباراة اللاعبين ايمن سعيد وديفيد بطاقتين صفراويتين الاول لارتكابه مخالفة مع مشرف زكريا و الثاني بسبب الاحتجاج على قرارات الحكم 
جاهد حاضرا
في الدقيقة 32 ابعد الحارس جاهد كرة خطيرة من عكسية اللاعب ايمن سعيد من على رؤوس مهاجمي المريخ من ضربة زوية 
ضربة حرة ولكن
حصل المريخ في الدقيقة 34 على ضربة حرة مباشرةنفذها رمضان عجب تمر خارج الملعب ضربة مرمي
ديفيد اضاع انفراد
اضاع المحترف ديفيد هدف محقق لمريخ الفاشر من وضعية انفراد كامل بالمرمي ليلعب كرة بعيدا عن الشباك وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة خاصة انه كان في وضعية تسمح له من التسجيل .
ود راوة يحرم جابسون من هدف
في الدقيقة 39 ابعد المدافع عماد عبد الله هدفا عن مرمي فريقه حينما حرم اللاعب جابسون من التسجيل من كرة قوية حولها لركلة زاوية
بطاقة لجاهد
منح الحكم الحارس جاهد بطاقة صفراء بسبب تأخيره لعب كرة من مخالفة ارتكبها بكري مع ود راوة
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة 44 اضاع اللاعب كوفي هدفا محققا من تسديدة حولها اللاعب عماد عبد الله باعجوبة الى ركلة زاوية 
المعز ينقذ هدف
في الدقيقة الاخيرة من الشوط الاول انقذ الحارس المعز محجوب لينتهي الشوط الاول بالتعادل السلبي بين الفريقين 
الشوط الثاني
استهله المريخ الفاشر بهجمة خطيرة تسلمها الحارس المعز محجوب ويرد المريخ بهجمة قادها اللاعب بكري المدينة ابعدها لدفاع لرمية تماس حصل منها المريخ على ركلة زاوية نفذها كوفي قابلها بكري المدينة رأسية مرت ضربة مرمي للمريخ الفاشر
المعز في الموعد
لعب امير كمال كرة بطريقة غريبة حاول ابعادها من ديفيد لتصل الي الحارس المعز محجوب قوية ابعدها لرمية تماس كادت ان تغالط شباكه 
تحركات ديفيد ارهقت دفاع المريخ
التحركات العرضية التي قام بها اللاعبلا ديفيد مع بداية االشوط الثاني ارهقت دفاع المريخ خاصة اللاعب امير كمال 
الارسال الطويل
لجأ الفريقان في الشوط الثاني للارسال الطويل لتسهيل مهمة الوصول للشباك بجانب تفادي الالتحام وكذلك لعب دفاع الفريقين بصرامة مع الهجوم مما صعب من مهمة الفريقين في هز الشباك 
امير ينقذ المريخ من هدف
أنقذ المدافع امير كمال فريقه من هدف محقق من كرة انفرادها للاعب مصعب حولها الى ركلة زاوية وسط ذهول الجماهير التي تابعت المباراة من داخل الاستاد 
ضغط مريخي 
في الجزء الثاني من الشوط الثاني مارس المريخ ضغطا رهيبا قاباله دفاع المريخ الفاشر باداء صارم 
دخول كايا
اجرى مدرب المريخ الفاشر تعديلا بخروج ابراهيم جعفر ودخل كايا وفيما ادخل مدرب المريخ اللاعب ديديه بديلا 
هدف ضائع للمريخ
في الدقيقة 74 اضاع اللاعب راجي عبد العاطي هدفا محققا وهو في مواجهة الحارس حينما لعب كرة رأسية لتمر الكرة الى ضربة مرمي وسط دهشة المتابعين 
دخول ضفر
في الدقيقة 78 اجرى مدرب المريخ تعديلا بخروج اللاعب راجي ودخول اللاعب ضفر وذلك لوضع المريخ الفاشر تحت الضغط 
هدف ضائع لمريخ الفاشر
في الدقيقة 83 اطلق اللاعب مشرف زكريا تسديدة قوية في مرمي المريخ الا ان الحارس المعز محجوب التقطها باعجوبة 
مريخ الفاشر يضع المريخ تحت الضغط
في الدقائق الاخيرة من المباراة وضع مريخ الفاشر المريخ العاصمي تحت الضغط عبر اللعب بالعمق والاطراف 
المريخ يعود ولكن
عاد المريخ لممارسة ضغطه على اصحاب الارض لكنه لم يصل للمطلوب
ويستمر اللعب سجالا بين الطرفين حتى اعلن الحكم عن نهاية المباراة بالتعادل بدون اهداف ليوقف السلاطين المريخ عند النقطة (43) ويرتفعون بنقاطهم لـــ(25)


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مريخ الفاشر يفقد العجب وحسن كمال وجياد





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
يفقد مريخ الفاشر في مباراته بعد قليل جهود اثنين من افضل لاعبيه وهما فيصل العجب وحسن كمال بجانب اللاعب محمد جياد بالاضافة للاعب المصاب وليد 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الريح على وعبده جابر يقتحمان تشكيلة المريخ





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اعلن المدير الفني للمريخ قبل قليل التشكيلة التي تلعب مباراة اليوم ضد المريخ الفاشر حيث يلعب المريخ بتشكيلة تضم المعز محجوب والريح على ورمضان عجب وامير كمال ومصعب عمر في الدفاع وجابسون وايمن سعيد واكرا وشيبون ضفر في الوسط وعبده جابر في الهجوم 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
الخرطوم الوطني يحرز المركز الرابع





كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
احرز الخرطوم الوطني المركز الرابع عقب خسارته ظهر اليوم من فريق كمبالا سيتي بهدفين مقابل هدفين وتحسر ابياه عقب نهاية المباراة على ضياع المركز الثالث وتمنى ان يحقق الفريق نجاحات طيبة في مقبل المسابقات الدولية 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تأجيل مباراة المريخ والنمور لـــ(7-9)





تقرر ان تلعب مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي من يوم 5-8 الى يوم 7-9 وذلك لمشاركة الفريقين في الابطال وسيكافا والتي حتمت على اللجنة تأجيلها الى ذلك فقد اكد رئيس نادي الاهلي شندي حسن العقيد ان ناديه تلقي اخطار لكنه لم يتسلم رسميا خطابا يؤكد البرمجة الجديدة ويتوقع تسلمه خلال ساعات




*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

مدرب المريخ: لم نقدم ما يشفع لنا بالانتصار على السلاطين



ذكر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالانتصار على مريخ الفاشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الفريق لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالانتصار على السلاطين لكن المدرب الفرنسي اعاد الأداء المتواضع لفريقه في المباراة لعدة أسباب من بينها الإرهاق الذي تعرض له اللاعبون في الفترة الأخيرة بالاضافة إلى سوء أرضية ملعب النقعة، ونفى غارزيتو أن يكون للتعادل أمام السلاطين انعكاسات على المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف في مسابقة دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن التعادل جاء في توقيت مناسب حتى يتعلم نجومه أن كرة القدم بدون بذل وعطاء لا معنى لها ويمكن أن تجبرك على الخسارة أمام أضعف فريق وصوَّّب غارزيتو انتقادات لاذعة لمظهر فريقه أمام مريخ الفاشر وقال إن المريخ لم يكن مطلقاً يستحق نتيجة أفضل من تلك التي خرج بها لأنه لم يلعب كرة قدم، وأضاف: كانت هرجلة كروية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من المعنى وكان الاستهتار سيد الموقف ولم يحترم اللاعبون المنافس مطلقاً ولم يظهروا أي جدية في الأداء أو رغبة في الكسب لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يفشلوا في الوصول إلى شباك مريخ الفاشر، ومضى غارزيتو: للأسف الشديد اعتقد اللاعبون أنهم يستطيعون أن يكسبوا السلاطين باسمهم الكبير دون أي حاجة لبذل جهد كبير في هذه المباراة ولذلك لعبوا بأقل مجهود ولم يتحركوا مطلقاً ولم يمارسوا أي ضغط على مريخ الفاشر بل لعبوا على الواقف طوال زمن المباراة بعكس الفريق المنافس الذي أشهد له أنه كان مجتهداً ولعب بإصرار كبير وبرغبة واضحة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة ولأن كرة القدم اجتهاد في المقام الأول استطاعوا أن يحصلوا على نتيجة جيدة في مواجهة فريق أكثر جاهزية منهم وخاض مباريات كبيرة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.



برمجة وافقت عليها وجيت تقول ارهاق، مرة ميدان ومرة لاعبين ومرة ارهاق ، يا غرزة عيب الدنيا حر والموية بتسخن عليك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*لجنة الاستئنافات ترفض اتخاذ قرار بإعادة مباراة المريخ والامل من عدمها بسبب الكهرباءقال مصادر عالية الثقة ان أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات العليا باتحاد كرة القدم رفضوا الدخول الي قاعة الاجتماعات باتحاد الكرة امس الاثنين بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربي وعدم وجود مولد كهربائي وقال احد أعضاء اللجنةًل (سودانا فوق) : كنّا سوف نحسم قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة وإعادة مباراة المريخ والامل من عدمها لكن الكهرباء وعدم وجود مولد جعلنا نلغي الاجتماع الي وقت اخر لم نحدد بعد
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وصلتها البعثة امس الأحد ..وفاق سطيف ينقل اعداده لمواجهه المريخ الي القاهرة

وصلت بعثة فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري امس للعاصمة المصرية لإقامة معسكر تحضيري قصير، استعدادا لمواجهة مضيفه المريخ في التاسع من أغسطس الجاري في الجولة الرابعة لمرحلة المجموعتين بدوري أبطال أفريقيا، وستصل بعثة الفريق الجزائري للخرطوم صباح الخميس المقبل (السادس من أغسطس) فيما يصل وفد مقدمته يوم الثلاثاء لوضع الترتيبات اللازمة.
وقد أدى الوفاق مباراتين وديتين، الأولى مع إتحاد الباجية يوم الجمعة ولعب المباراة الثانية أمس الاول مع فريق نجم مقرة أحد أندية الثانية بتونس
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خضروف مهاجم المغرب التطواني : فريقي سيقهر الهلال السوداني في عقر داره

أبدى عبد العظيم خضروف مهاجم المغرب التطواني ثقته بقدرات زملائه على الإطاحة بالهلال السوداني الأسبوع المقبل في مواجهة تهم الجولة الرابتة لدوري أبطال .أفريقيا بأم درمان، على الرغم من صعوبة المهمة.
خضروف الذي سجل هدف فريقه ذهاًبا على ستاد سانية الرمل قال ل أن تحقيق الإنتصار هو الحل للحفاظ على حظوظ التأهل لدور الأربعة”.
وأضاف:” لا نملك للأسف خيارات بديلة علينا تعويض ما فات بتحقيق الإنتصارولو أمام منافس خبير وله تجربة كبيرة بهذا النوع من المسابقات وهو الهلال السوداني الذي قاوم كثيراً خلال مباراة الذهاب، أعتقد أنا نملك مقومات فنية تفوقه كثيرا و أثق بقدرات اللاعبين على تحقيق الإنتصار و العودة ب 3 نقاط من هناك”
وتابع: ” أي نتيجة غير الفوز تعني أننا خارج المسابقة و هو أمر لا يرضي طموحنا، نتطلع للنواصلة و العبور للمربع الذهبي على أقل تقدير و أعتقد أن المنافس لا يتفوق علينا كثيرا و النيل منه متاح للاعبين لو يتخلصون من الضغوطات المرافقة لهم و حضور القوة اللازمة بمقل هذا النوع من المباريات”
ويمثل خضروف أحد أصحاب الخبرة في الفريق بعد أن لعب لمدة 6 مواسم ويعتمد عليه المدرب الإسباني لوبيرا
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو :المريخ لم يكن يستحق مطلقا اي نتيجة أفضل من التي خرج بها امام السلاطين

ذكر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أن فريقه لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالانتصار على مريخ الفاشر في بطولة الدوري الممتاز مبيناً أن الفريق لم يقدم ما يشفع له بالانتصار على السلاطين لكن المدرب الفرنسي اعاد الأداء المتواضع لفريقه في المباراة لعدة أسباب من بينها الإرهاق الذي تعرض له اللاعبون في الفترة الأخيرة بالاضافة إلى سوء أرضية ملعب النقعة، ونفى غارزيتو أن يكون للتعادل أمام السلاطين انعكاسات على المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف في مسابقة دوري الأبطال مبيناً أن التعادل جاء في توقيت مناسب حتى يتعلم نجومه أن كرة القدم بدون بذل وعطاء لا معنى لها ويمكن أن تجبرك على الخسارة أمام أضعف فريق وصوَّّب غارزيتو انتقادات لاذعة لمظهر فريقه أمام مريخ الفاشر وقال إن المريخ لم يكن مطلقاً يستحق نتيجة أفضل من تلك التي خرج بها لأنه لم يلعب كرة قدم، وأضاف: كانت هرجلة كروية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من المعنى وكان الاستهتار سيد الموقف ولم يحترم اللاعبون المنافس مطلقاً ولم يظهروا أي جدية في الأداء أو رغبة في الكسب لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يفشلوا في الوصول إلى شباك مريخ الفاشر، ومضى غارزيتو: للأسف الشديد اعتقد اللاعبون أنهم يستطيعون أن يكسبوا السلاطين باسمهم الكبير دون أي حاجة لبذل جهد كبير في هذه المباراة ولذلك لعبوا بأقل مجهود ولم يتحركوا مطلقاً ولم يمارسوا أي ضغط على مريخ الفاشر بل لعبوا على الواقف طوال زمن المباراة بعكس الفريق المنافس الذي أشهد له أنه كان مجتهداً ولعب بإصرار كبير وبرغبة واضحة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة ولأن كرة القدم اجتهاد في المقام الأول استطاعوا أن يحصلوا على نتيجة جيدة في مواجهة فريق أكثر جاهزية منهم وخاض مباريات كبيرة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المغرب التطواني يصل الخرطوم علي دفعتين

ستحل بعثة المغرب التطواني منافس الهلال في البطولة الأفريقية في الخرطوم على دفعتين بسبب صعوبات الحجز ، حيث تصل الدفعة الأولى فجر الأربعاء ، بينما تصل البعثة الثانية نهار نفس اليوم  بالخطوط المصرية ويصل يصل اليوم وفد مقدمة نادي المغرب التطواني عبر خطوط الطيران المصرية ، وذلك من اجل التجهيز للبعثة التي ستحل بالخرطوم بعد يومين
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نهاية مباراة المريخ الفاشر والمريخ بالتعادل السلبي

لم ينجح المريخ في الخروج منتصرا بالفاشر وفقد نقطتين في مشواره بالدوري الممتاز بعد ان انتهت مباراته مع مريخ الفاشر بالتعادل السلبي ورغم التبديلات التي أجرها مدرب الفريق الأحمر غارزيتو الا انها لم تنجح في هز شباك السلاطين ليرتفع المريخ بقصيدة الي ظ¤ظ£ نقطة ومريخ الفاشر الي ظ¢ظ¦
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الخرطوم الوطني يخسر امام كمبالا سيتي ويحتل المركز الرابع

خسر الخرطوم الوطني اليوم مباراته امام كمبالا  سيتي بهدفين مقابل هدف وحصل على المركز الرابع لبطولة سيكافا المقامه على الملعب الوطني بدار السلام في مباراة تحديد المركزين الثالث والرابع، وقبل الخرطوم هدفين سريعين للفريق اليوغندي عن طريق مايكل والحسن واسوا فيما سجل اسماعيل بابا هدف الخرطوم الوطني في المباراة
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مدرب السلاطين: التعادل أمام المريخ نتيجة جيدة لنا
اعتبر نايل كرم الله مدرب مريخ الفاشر المكلف أن فريقه نجح في الخروج نتيجة بمثابة الانتصار أمام المريخ بعد أن أجبر المتصدر على قبول التعادل السلبي مبيناً أن النتيجة بالنسبة لفريقه تعتبر جيدة نظراً للفوارق الكبيرة في الإمكانات والإعداد خاصة عندما يتعلق الامر بفريق كبير مثل المريخ يعتبر من الفرق المرشحة للحصول على لقب دوري أبطال أفريقيا وأضاف: المباراة كانت قوية من الفريقين وحاولنا أن نلعب بتوازن لأن اللعب الدفاعي سيجعلنا نلعب تحت الضغط ولأنني كنت أعلم جيداً بالفوارق الكبيرة في الجاهزية البدنية اجتهدت كثيراً في الأيام الثلاثة التي سبقت المباراة في وضع التكتيك المناسب الذي يساعدنا على التعادل وتابع: لعبنا باستراتيجية دفاعية وذلك حتى نحافظ على شباكنا نظيفة وخطّطنا للتسجيل في الشباك الحمراء بسلاح الهجمات المرتدة ومن واقع ما شاهدت عليه المريخ في مباراة هلال الفاشر استطعت أن أضع خطة محكمة أسهمت في تجريد المريخ من كل عناصر خطورته الذين نجحنا في مراقبتهم بدرجة امتياز، وأشار نايل إلى أنه وبعد أن اطمأن على قدرة في مجاراة المريخ لعب بأسلوب هجومي في الشوط الثاني وكان يمكن أن يسجل أكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع الذي حرم فريقه في ثلاث فرص حقيقية كان يمكن أن يسجل منها.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يرتاح اليوم ويعود للتدريبات غداً
ينتظر أن تعود بعثة المريخ للخرطوم في العاشرة من صباح اليوم قادمة من الفاشر عبر الطائرة حيث منح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة اليوم وسيتدرب الفريق اعتباراً من الغد على أن يؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي الجمعة المقبل وستظهر تشكيلة غارزيتو لمباراة الوفاق في التدريب الرئيسي، وبرغم حاجة المريخ للانتصار سيعمل غارزيتو على تأمين المنطقة الخلفية بصورة مثالية لأن الفوز ولو بهدف وحيد يكفي لإبعاد الوفاق من سباق التأهل إلى نصف النهائي.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الأمل وهلال الفاشر في لقاء ناري بعطبرةيستضيف ملعب استاد عطبرة في الثامنة الا ربعاً مواجهة من العيار الثقيل تجمع الأمل وضيفه هلال الفاشر ضمن الجولة 23 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، الفريقان تراجع مستواهما في الفترة الأخيرة وخسرا آخر مباراتين لهما في الدوري، الأمل يدخل المباراة برصيد 16 نقطة ولهلال الفاشر 23 نقطة وأكمل الطرفان تحضيراتهما لمباراة اليوم وكل يبحث عن الفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
غارزيتو : النقعة لا تصلح لكرة القدم 





كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 شن مدرب المريخ دييغو غارزيتو هجوما عنيفا على ملعب النقعة وقال انه لا يصلح لممارسة كرة القدم فقد اعاق الكرة كثيرا في مباراة الفريقين على الممتاز وانه كان خصما على فنيات كرة القدم وتسبب في اصابة عددا من اللاعبين وهو ما اربكنا خاصة اللاعب شيبون والذي قمنا باستبداله مبكرا ولولا سوء ارضية الملعب لحققنا الفوز على مريخ السلااطين 


*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

لجنة الاستئنافات ترفض اتخاذ قرار بإعادة مباراة المريخ والامل من عدمها بسبب الكهرباء



قال مصادر عالية الثقة ان أعضاء لجنة الاستئنافات العليا باتحاد كرة القدم رفضوا الدخول الي قاعة الاجتماعات باتحاد الكرة امس الاثنين بسبب انقطاع التيار الكهربي وعدم وجود مولد كهربائي وقال احد أعضاء اللجنةًل (سودانا فوق) : كنّا سوف نحسم قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة وإعادة مباراة المريخ والامل من عدمها لكن الكهرباء وعدم وجود مولد جعلنا نلغي الاجتماع الي وقت اخر لم نحدد بعد



صدقناكم يا وهم
جايين تجتمعوا ولا تشحنوا موبايلاتكم
*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور عبدالمنعم وصباحك ورد أحمر
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكور الحبيب المبدع عبدالمنعم على المجهود الكبير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات والروائع
وربنا يجمل حالك دوما يارائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يحاضر لاعبيه بعد موقعة السلاطين






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى
 

المريخ يفشل في تحقيق الفوز على السلاطين ويعود بالتعادل
غارزيتو : فريقي في أسوأ حالاته ولو لعبنا بهذا المستوى لما حققنا اي فوز
الهلال في مواجهة مهمة أمام النسور الليلة .. الخرطوم يخسر امام كمبالا ..وعزام بطلا لسيكافا
الفرنسي غاضب لأول مرة على فريقه
غارزيتو : لم نلعب كرة قدم أمام السلاطين وفريقي كان في أسوأ حالاته
الجهاز الفني للمريخ يمنح اللاعبين راحة اليوم
نائب رئيس الجمهورية يدعم الهلال بمبلغ 2 مليار
الكهرباء تسببت في إلغاء اجتماع لجنة الاستئنافات
تأجيل مباراة المريخ والنمور إلى السابع من سبتمبر

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزعيم
 

المريخ يتعادل مع السلاطين واجتماع عاصف لغارزيتو باللاعبين
الوالي : نقاط الفاشر تحتمل التعويض والقادم لا يقبل التفريط
الجماهير تبدأ التجهيز للمعركة الأفريقية وصلاح إدريس يؤكد : عماد الطيب ليس هلاليا
حاتم عبد الغفار : النتيجة غير مرضية
غارزيتو يحاضر لاعبيه بعد التعادل
تعهد بتوفير كل معينات الإعداد للملحمة الأفريقية .. الوالي : مباراة الفاشر تقبل التعويض والقادم لا يحتمل التفريط
بدأت في تجهيز صفوفها .. التنظيمات الجماهيرية المريخية تفتح ملف الوفاق 
(كاف) يؤكد غياب راجي إمام سطيف
لإدارة الموقعة الأفريقية .. الغاني لامبتي يصل الخرطوم الجمعة
الوفاق يضرب المقرة بخماسية
مفاجأة : الأرباب يشكك في هلالية عماد الطيب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الزاوية
 

وهتفت جماهير الزعيم بعد التعادل انسوا نقاط الفاشر المهم بطل الجزائر
الوالي التعادل درس لنا جميعا حتي لا يصيبنا الغرور
غارزيتو لابد من تناسي مباراة الفاشر والتركيز على سطيف
الأحمر يبدأ التدريب غداً والكهرباء تؤجل اجتماع حسم قضية مريخ أمل
تعديلات جديده علي برمجة الدوري الممتاز
مريخ أهلي شندي يوم 7 سبتمبر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄ صـحـيـفــــة قــــــــوون :

• لى عشب شيخ اﻻستادات الصناعى االيله الهﻻل يستعد لمعركة عبور التطوان بمواجهة نسور امدرمان
• نائب رئيس الجمهوريه يتنبنى مشروع نهضة الهﻻل واﻻزرق يتسلم اليوم دعما رئاسيا مبدئيا بقيمة 2 مليار جنيه
• كاف يرسل 920 مليون لعمﻻقى القمه ويعدهما بمليون ونص دوﻻر حال الفوز بكاس اﻻبطال
• فيما غاب عن خصمه العجب وكرنقو وحسن كمال المريخ يسقط فى الكمين ويتعادل امام السﻻطين
• رئيس السلطه الاقليميه لدارفور يشيد بقون ويعتبرها واحده من اليات التنميه واﻻسنقرار باﻻقليم
• وفد مقدمة التطوانى فى الخرطوم
• وفاق اسطيف يكسب نجم مقرة بخماسيه ويغلق تدريباته

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الاسـيــــــــــــاد :

• السلاطين بدوهو ليك النزيف وفاق اسطيف كيف ياوصيف
• الهلال اﻻفريقى يختبر قوته امام البرتقالى فى بروفة التطوانى الليله
• اختتم تحضيراته بمشاركة 27 ﻻعب عودة نيلسون وجوليام تشعل المران الختامى
• اجتماع مطول بين الكاردينال والكوكى والثنائى المصاب واندرزينهو يقوم بدور المترجم
• اتير ربنا يقدرنا على اسعاد الجماهير
• اﻻزرق يحشد اسلحته الهجوميه لهزيمة البرتقالى
• رئاسة الحمهوريه تدعم مسيرة الهلال فى اﻻبطال ب 2 مليار
• نيمار خارج الحسابات لمباراتى النسور والتطوانى
• كريم شابو يصل اليوم
• الهلال يؤدى بروفته الرئيسيه امام اعين الكاردينال
• تنظيم عزة الهلال ينفى صدور بيان باسم شبابه
• الحجز للحكام والمراقب والمنسق والمقيم بكورال
• رئيس التطوانى يؤكد وصوله فجر الخميس
• الكاردينال يشيد بمؤسسه الرئاسه ويبشر النائب بالمضى قدما نحو الكاس

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـجـوهـــرة الـريـاضـيـــة :
• السلاطين كرسو العقده وفرملو اﻻحمر بالتعادل السلبى
• المريخ يفقد خاتم غارزيتو فى النقعه
• 2 مليار من القصر للهلال والكاردينال يتعهد لنائب الرئيس لقب اﻻبطال ازرق
• الموج اﻻزرق يتوعد النسور خضروف يتحدى جمهور الهﻻل والقربى للجوهره الكوكى مدرب كبير
• انقطاع التيار الكهربائى يعصف باجتماع اﻻستئنافات اسطيف ينزر المريخ بالخمسه والشكوك تحوم حول مشاركة مساوى
• الكاردينال واﻻمين العام يناقشان ترتيابات المرحله
• وفد مقدمة التطوان يصل الخرطوم
• الوحده الطبيه تجهز مساوى
• الهلال يستعيد خدمات الثنائى
• الوفاق ينتصر وديا بالخمسه
• القربى الهﻻل ومازيمبى مرشحان للمربع الزهبى
• اطهر الثلاثيه مؤشر ايجايبى وصدام النسور صعب
• اتير استفدت من فترة التوقف

◄ صـحـيـفــــة عـالــــم الـنـجــــوم :

• الهلال يلعبها للصداره واستعدادا للتطوانى
• الضرب بالدور وشيل شيلتك يالنسور
• الكاردينال يقتحم مران الهلال ويطالب اﻻقمار باسعاد اﻻنصار
• الشعله يشعل المران وعودة الثﻻثى للتشكيله
• رئاسة الحمهوريه تدعم اﻻزرق ب 2 مليار
• الكاردينال يطالب باﻻنتصار
• الثلاثى يقتحم تشكيله الهلال والنسور
• المريخ يتعثر بالنقعه ويتعادل مع السلاطين
• مريخ الفاشر يواصل تخصصه فى المريخ
• الجهاز الفنى يريح الكابتن
• ﻻعب المغرب التطوانى ينضم لداعش
• الكاردينال يطالب بوحدة الصف الهلالى لدحر التطوانى
• تنقا مافى ﻻعب بشبهنى من ﻻعبى الزمن الحالى

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـمـــشـــــاهـــــــد :

• وجه بذليل عقبات انشاء الجوهرة الزرقاء
• نائب رئيس الجمهورية يدعم الهلال باثنين مليار جنيه
• الهلال يواجه النسور اليوم لاسترداد الصدارة
• الكاردينال يطالب بالانتصار بعد هدية السلاطين
• مريخ الفاشر يوقف انتصارات المريخ
• الخرطوم الوطني يخسر برونزية سيكافا وعزام بطلا
• موعد جديد لمباراة النمور والمريخ بالممتاز
• الهلال يكمل جاهزيته للنسور بمران قوي

◄ صـحـيـفــــة الـــمــــوســــــــــم : :

• الهلال يستدرج النسور وعينه على التطواني
• مريخ الفاشر يفرمل المريخ بالنقعه
• صحافة الجزائر تهتم بتعادل الفاشر
• ارسنال يقهر تشلسي ويتوج بالدرع
• فورنتينا يلحق الخسارة الثالثة ببرشلونه
• رئاسة الجمهورية تدعم الهلال ب 2 مليار
• الطارئة : تعديل جديد ببرامج الممتاز
• موفد التطواني يصل ويلتقي بممثلي الهلال

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتعادل مع مريخ الفاشر بالدوري السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

تعثر  فريق المريخ في مسابقة الدوري السوداني لكرة القدم.. وأحبط جماهيره وهو  يتعادل خارج ملعبه مع مضيفه مريخ الفاشر سلبياً في مباراة جرت ، اليوم  الأحد ، باستاد النقعة بمدينة الفاشر غرب السودان ضمن مباريات الأسبوع 20  من البطولة.

وقدم الفريقان في الشوط الأول أداءً قوياً ومثيراً ،  كان فيه المريخ هو المبادر بالهجوم وهدد المرمى مبكراً عن طريق راجي عبد  العاطي الذي تولى شارة القيادة بينما حاول مريخ الفاشر الوصول لمرمى المعز  محجوب مرتين عن طريق ظهير المريخ الأيسر السابق إسماعيل صديق.

وفي الدقيقة 16 ردت العارضة كرة لمهاجم المريخ بكري المدينة الذي تعرض لرقابة لصيقة حدت من قدراته كثيراً.

وأجرى  المريخ أول تبديل بخروج شيبون ودخول الغاني أوكرا في الدقيقة 24, واجتهد  لاعبو المريخ خاصة أيمن سعيد ومصعب عمر ورمضان عجب لفرض واقع السيطرة على  المباراة ولكنهم تعثروا بسبب صلابة أداء لاعبي مريخ الفاشر.

وكاد  النيجيري ديفيدز أن يضع مريخ الفاشر في المقدمة حينما واجه الحارس المعز  محجوب مستفيداً من تهاون الرَّيِّح علي ولكن تسديدته ذهبت بعيداً عن  المرمى.

وسعى المريخ مجدداً لتكثيف الهجوم منذ بداية الشوط الثاني ولكنه اصطدم بأداء دفاعي قوي ومستميت من مريخ الفاشر.

وأفسد  أمير كمال محاولة لاعب مريخ الفاشر مصعب العلمين بإبعاد الكرة إلى ركلة  ركنية لحظة التسديد في الدقيقة 72.. ورد النيجيري سالمون محور المريخ  بالتسديد من كرة المصري أيمن سعيد.

وعكس البديل الثاني بالمريخ ديديه ليبري العاجي كرة محسنة على رأس راجي الذي حول الكرة بشكل خطير مرت جوار المرمى.

ولم  يفلح أي فريق في هز الشباك لينتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي, وهي نتيجة  جعلت مريخ الفاشر ينجح في تفادي الخسارة من المريخ في الممتاز هذا الموسم  مدوناً في سجله تحقيقه الفوز على المريخ في ملعبه بالدور الأول.

التعادل  رفع نقاط المريخ إلى 43 نقطة, ومريخ الفاشر الى 26 نقطة, وعادت هذه  النتيجة الأمل للهلال للعودة إلى صدارة الممتاز السوداني بالتساوي مع  المريخ حال فوزه على النسور غداً الإثنين.

ويحل الهلال ضيفا على النسور بالأسبوع 21 بإستاد حليم/شداد بالعاصمة السودانية الخرطوم.
ويحتل  الفريق الأزرق الترتيب الثاني برصيد 40 نقطة وسيكون الهلال في إختبار  جاد.. منظور أن المباراة بروفة لها قبل مواجهة المغرب التطواني يوم الجمعة  القادم بأم درمان بالجولة الرابعة ببطولة دوري ابطال أفريقيا.

واعتاد  النسور على اللعب بإستبسال في مواجهته, ولكن الهلال يريد تعزيز فوزه قبل  يومين على هلال الابيض ما يطمئن جماهير الفريق على حسن إستعداده للمباراة  الأفريقية.

وربما المدير الفني للهلال نبيل الكوكي التونسي الفرصة  للاعبين آخرين لبدء المباراة مثل أطهر الطاهر بعد إصابة سليماني سيسيه  والمهاجم صلاح الجزولي.

ويخوض النسور, صاحب الأرض, المباراة وفي رصيده 23 نقطة في الترتيب التاسع.

وفي  مباراة آخرى مساء الغد أيضاً.. يستضيف الأمل المترنح من خسارته الكبيرة  مؤخرا من الأهلي الخرطوم بثلاثية, ضيفه هلال الفاشر بإستاد مدينة عطبرة  شمال السودان وأي خسارة للفريق تعني بقاءه في دائرة خطر الهبوط المباشر حيث  للفريق 16 نقطة فقط في الترتيب 13 , بينما لهلال الفاشر 23 نقطة في  الترتيب العاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس قطاع المراحل السنية بالمريخ يغادر لايطاليا لاختيار المدرب الاجنبي الجديد





 

عقد  قطاع الفرق السنية بنادي المريخ اجتماعا اليوم بالمكتب التنفيذي بالخرطوم،  ترأسه الأستاذ عثمان ابراهيم أدروب رئيس القطاع، وطارق المعتصم الرئيس  المناوب، بجانب كل من النور أبو الجاز وبهاء الدين أبو شعيرة وحافظ المعيسي  وكابتن عادل أمين ومبارك، في بداية الاجتماع، وجه أعضاء القطاع الجديد  كلمة شكر للقطاع السابق الإداري والفني على ما قدموه للمريخ وأشادوا بالذي  قدموه، متمنيين أن يوفقهم الله وأن يكملوا المسيرة بطريقة تقدم الكثير  للمريخ خلال مشوارهم الجديد مع قطاع الفرق السنية وناقش الاجتماع أمر  الخبير الأجنبي مع الرئيس المناوب طارق المعتصم والذي تكفل به وطالب أعضاء  القطاع بحسمه خلال اليومين القادمين وسيغادر اليوم إلى إيطاليا طارق  المعتصم لبحث هذا الأمر تم تعيين الكابتن عادل أمين مستشارا للجهاز الفني  ومعاونا للخبير من واقع الخبرة الكبيرة للنجم عادل أمين وهو سبق له الإشراف  على المنتخب المدرسي وتم التشاور حول اختيار مدربي الفرق السنية من أبناء  المريخ الذين يعملون بحقل التدريب بجانب جهاز طبي وعلاج طبيعي وارجأ اتخاذ  القرار للاجتماع القادم.. كما تم ترشيح مدرب للحراس وآخر للياقة سيتم  الإعلان عنهما بعد موافقتهما اختيار الأستاذ النور أبو الجاز رئيسا للموارد  والاستثمار وأمير سيد أحمد رئيسا مناوبا وغازي محي الدين مقررا وتم تعيين  الأستاذ أحمد فداسي مديرا ماليا للقطاع وتم تعيين الأستاذ بكري الطيب مقررا  للقطاع والأستاذ حافظ معيسي نائبا له وتم تعيين بهاء الدين ابوشعيرة  مساعدا للرئيس مشرفا علي كافة النواحي الادارية وطارق المعتصم مشرفا على  كافة النواحي الفنية بالقطاع وتم تكوين لجنة لاختيار المواهب تضم بهاء  الدين أبو شعيرة وعادل أمين وتختار اللجنة من تراه مناسبا وتقرر أن تبدأ  هذه اللجنة أعمالها يوم 15/8 القادم وتم تعيين الأستاذ جمال الطاش مديرا  للملعب الرديف والذي سيجد اهتماما كبيرا خلال الفترة القادمة من قبل القطاع  وتقرر إقامة حفل تعارف بين أعضاء القطاع والأجهزة الفنية ولاعبي الفرق  الثلاثة قبل انطلاقة الإعداد الرسمي والذي تقرر له الخامس والعشرون من هذا  الشهر سيتم فتح حساب خاص للقطاع في أحد البنوك وطالب الأستاذ بكري الطيب،  مقرر القطاع من كل الإعلام المريخي في كل الأجهزة، الحرص على أخذ كافة  المعلومات المتعلقة بالقطاع وفرقه ولاعبيه من المسؤولين.. وقال: سنتعامل  بكل شفافية وسنملك أي إعلامي المعلومة التي يحتاجها، متمنين كل التوفيق  لفرق المريخ السنية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نائب رئيس الجمهورية يدعم الهلال بـــ(2) مليار جنيه

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

قدم نائب رئيس الجمهورية حسبو محمد دعما قدره 2 مليار جينه لنادي الهلال دعما لمسيرته في المرحلة المقبلة و كما طالب بتذليل كافة العقبات التي تواجه الجوهرة الزرقاء حتى تستوعب مباريات الفريق في المربع الذهبي ونهائي الابطال و يجدر ذكره ان جهاز الامن والمخابرات الوطني كان قد دعم ممسيرة الهلال بمبلغ قدره مليار جنيه بعد صعود الفريق للمجموعات وذلك في اطار دعم الدولة للرياضة .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصاقعة يرفض الوزارة ويقبل بالمدينة الرياضية

 

  كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 اعتذر السيد حسن عبد السلام تولي  منصب وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية الخرطوم لاسباب اعتبرها موضوعية بعد ان  عرض عليه المنصب خلال الفترة الايام المااضية ولكنه عاد وقبل ملف المدينة  الرياضية والتي اثارت ازمات ولغط خلال الفترة الماضي وحسب الوفاق فان  الصاقعة كان قد عرض عليه ملف المدينة عقب رفضه ملف الوزارة  .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عزام التنزاني يفوز بلقب سيكافا



كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

حقق فريق عزام التنزاني لقب بطولة سيكافا للأندية "شرق ووسط افريقيا لكرة القدم" بعد تغلبه في المباراة النهائية للبطولة على فريق قورماهيا الكيني بهدفين نظيفين ، امس الأحد، بالاستاد الوطني بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام بينما فرط الخرطوم الوطني السوداني في الترتيب الثالث بخسارته من كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي.

وفي مباراة الختام ، تقدم عزام في الشوط الأول بهدف لمهاجمه وقائده جون بوكو مستفيداً من الكرة الأرضية المعكوسة من العاجي تشي تشي في الدقيقة 16, وقدم بعدها قورماهيا الكيني مباراة قوية برز فيها منظم ألعاب الفريق خالد أوشو وضاعت له العديد من الفرص من المهاجم كاقيري, بينما فرض دفاع عزام رقابة شديدة على أولونجا هداف سيكافا بخمسة أهداف.

وأضاف تشي تشي الهدف الثاني من ضربة ثابتة في الدقيقة 64 واحتج لاعبو قورماهيا بشدة على المخالفة التي ورد منها الهدف قبل تسديد الكرة, ولم ينجح قورماهيا في إدراك التعادل بينما فشل عزام في تشكيل هجوم فعال يقضي به على رغبة الفريق الكيني.


وتوج عزام بأول بطولة إقليمية في تاريخه القصير وأدهش المراقبين حيث أنه لعب ست مباريات ولم يلج مرماه هدف وتلقى مدافعه العاجي ومدافع المريخ السوداني السابق باسكال واوا الإشادة بمقدرته على قيادة الفريق إلى هذا المستوى من الآداء.

وحصل الفريق على كأس البطولة والميداليات الذهبية ومبلغ ثلاثين ألف دولار, بينما حصل قورماهيا على الميداليات الفضية ومبلغ 20 ألف دولار.

وأجهض فريق الخرطوم الوطني السوداني أحلام قاعدته التي كانت تنتظر العودة ولو بالميدالية البرونزية ليخسر الفريق مباراة المركز الثالث من فريق كمبالا سيتي الأوغندي بنتيجة 1-2 ,وخسر بالتالي الميدالايات البرونزية والجائزة المالية ومقدارها 10 آلاف دولار.

وقد لعب الخرطوم بنفس تشكيل المباراة السابقة ضد جورماهيا الكيني فقط أستبدل قلبي الدفاع عمر سفاري وصلاح نمر, وبدأ بدلاً عنهما معاوية الأمين وحمزة داؤود.

وحاول الخرطوم الوطني تطبيق أسلوبه المعتاد لكن كمبالا سيتي فطن لذلك وغطى على مفاتيح اللعب أمثال دومينيك والمحور الكيني تيدي أكومو ليفقد الخرطوم توازنه الفني, بل ذهب كمبالا أكثر من ذلك حيث لعب باسلوب خاطف وسريع والنتجية أن صدم الخرطوم الوطني بهدفين مبكرين وفي دقيقتين فقط.

ويسعى الخرطوم بشكل حثيث لإعادة تنظيم خطوطه ولكن كمبالا إستمر في فرض شخصيته الفنية , ومع ذلك نجح الخرطوم في قيادة هجمة منظمة من وسط الملعب بإتقان حتى وصلت عاطف خالد الذي تجاوز كدافعين بمهارة ومرر للكاميروني إسماعيلا بابا داخل الصندوق والذي وضع الكرة في قلب المرمى في الدقيقة 25.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالى : التعويض فى الدوري سهل .. لكنه صعب فى الابطال 



اوضح السيد رئيس النادي فى تصريحات صحفية ان تعادل الفريق فى مباراته امس يعتبر درس للكل حتى لا يصيبهم الغرور و ان الواجب يحتم علينا اعداد العده كاملة للفريق الجزائري لان النصر يحتاج للجد و العمل و اكد سيادته ان التعويض فى الدوري الممتاز سهل من واقع تبقي عدد من الجولات امام الاحمر بينما الخسارة يوم الاحد لا يمكن تعويضها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ ﺛﻼﺛﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﻳﺴﺘﻌﻴﺪ  ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ  ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ المريخ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﺳﻊ ﻣﻦ ﺷﻬﺮ  اغسطس ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﻨﺴﺮ ﺍﻻﺳﻮﺩ ﺳﻔﻴﺎﻥ  ﺧﺰﺍﻳﺮﻳﺔ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﺨﻄﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻄﻰ ﺩﺍﻏﻮﻟﻮ، ﺍﺿﺎﻓﺔ ﺍﻟﻰ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺘﺨﺐ  ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮﻱ ﻛﻴﻨﻴﺶ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺍﻓﻊ ﻟﻠﻮﻓﺎﻕ .
*

----------


## الدلميت

*مشكورين يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نجم المريخ المالي ينضم للبنزرتي التونسي



تعاقد نادي البنزرتي التونسي امس الاحد رسميا مع المالي باسيرو بامبا المحترف السابق للنيل الحصاحيصا والاهلي شندي والمريخ وانخرط اللاعب حاليا في تدريبات الفريق التونسي في معسكره المقام بحمام بورقيبة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يفشل في تحقيق الفوز على السلاطين ويعود بالتعادل			 				 		 					     
 
 سيطر   التعادل السلبي على نتيجة مباراة المريخ ومضيفه مريخ الفاشر عصر أمس على   ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ضمن الجولة 20 من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وعلى الرغم   من الفرص العديدة التي سنحت للفريقين في المباراة الا أن المهاجمين فشلوا   في الوصول إلى شباك الحارسين جاهد محجوب والمعز محجوب خاصة حارس السلاطين   الذي كان أفسد كل الهجمات المريخية أثناء المباراة، وكانت أخطر فرص المريخ   في المواجهة الكرة التي لعبها بكري المدينة وارتدت من العارضة، بالنتيجة   رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 43 نقطة في الصدارة ورفع مريخ الفاشر رصيده إلى 26   نقطة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو: فريقي ظهر في أسوأ حالاته ولو لعبنا بهذا المستوى لم حققنا أي فوز			 				 		 					    

 ظهر   الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني بالفرقة الحمراء لأول مرة غاضباً على فريقه   بسبب المستوى الضعيف الذي قدمه أمام مريخ الفاشر والذي اختلف تماماً عن   الذي كان عليه فريقه في كل مبارياته الأخيرة الأمر الذي فرض عليه قبول   التعادل والذي وضع صدارة المريخ للممتاز على المحك، ولا يخشى غارزيتو من   انعكاسات هذه النتيجة على المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف بل يرى أن   التعادل جاء في توقيت مناسب حتى يتعلم نجومه أن كرة القدم بدون بذل وعطاء   لا معنى لها ويمكن أن تجبرك على الخسارة أمام أضعف فريق وصوَّّب  غارزيتو  انتقادات لاذعة لمظهر فريقه أمام مريخ الفاشر وقال إن المريخ لم  يكن  مطلقاً يستحق نتيجة أفضل من تلك التي خرج بها لأنه لم يلعب كرة قدم،   وأضاف: كانت هرجلة كروية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من المعنى وكان الاستهتار سيد   الموقف ولم يحترم اللاعبون المنافس مطلقاً ولم يظهروا أي جدية في الأداء  أو رغبة  في الكسب لذلك كان من  الطبيعي أن يفشلوا في الوصول إلى شباك مريخ الفاشر،  ومضى غارزيتو: للأسف  الشديد اعتقد اللاعبون أنهم يستطيعون أن يكسبوا  السلاطين باسمهم الكبير  دون أي حاجة لبذل جهد كبير في هذه المباراة ولذلك  لعبوا بأقل مجهود ولم  يتحركوا مطلقاً ولم يمارسوا أي ضغط على مريخ الفاشر  بل لعبوا على الواقف  طوال زمن المباراة بعكس الفريق المنافس الذي أشهد له  أنه كان مجتهداً ولعب  بإصرار كبير وبرغبة واضحة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة  ولأن كرة القدم اجتهاد  في المقام الأول استطاعوا أن يحصلوا على نتيجة جيدة  في مواجهة فريق أكثر  جاهزية منهم وخاض مباريات كبيرة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال في مواجهة مهمة أمام النسور الليلة 			 				 		 					     
 
  يسعى   الهلال إلى الاستفادة من تعثر المريخ المتصدر في الفاشر عصر أمس بعد   تعادله مع السلاطين من دون أهداف للحاق به في صدارة المسابقة عندما يواجه   النسور في الثامنة من مساء اليوم على ملعب إستاد الخرطوم ضمن الجولة 20 من   بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل الأزرق المباراة في المركز الثاني برصيد 40   نقطة والانتصار يجعله يلحق بالمريخ بالصدارة بـ43 نقطة، ويرغب الهلال كذلك   في الاستفادة من مباراة اليوم على اعتبار أنها إعداد حقيقي قبل المواجهة   المهمة أمام المغرب التطواني يوم الجمعة المقبل ضمن الجولة الرابعة من   مسابقة دور المجموعتين بدوري الأبطال، أما الطرف الثاني في مباراة اليوم   فريق النسور فله 22 نقطة. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب السلاطين:  لعبنا بتوازن أمام المريخ وقضينا على كل الفوارق			 				 		 					     
 
 كشف   نايل كرم الله مدرب السلاطين المكلف عن الوصفة السحرية التي ساعدت فريقه   في الحصول على نتيجة جيدة أمام المريخ وأشار إلى أن النتيجة بالنسبة  لفريقه  تعتبر جيدة نظراً للفوارق الكبيرة في الإمكانات والإعداد خاصة  عندما يتعلق  الامر بفريق كبير مثل المريخ يعتبر من الفرق المرشحة للحصول  على لقب دوري  أبطال أفريقيا وأضاف: المباراة كانت قوية من الفريقين  وحاولنا أن نلعب  بتوازن    لأن اللعب الدفاعي سيجعلنا نلعب تحت الضغط  ولأنني كنت أعلم جيداً بالفوارق  الكبيرة في الجاهزية البدنية اجتهدت  كثيراً في الأيام الثلاثة التي سبقت  المباراة في وضع التكتيك المناسب الذي  يساعدنا على التعادل وتابع: لعبنا  باستراتيجية دفاعية وذلك حتى نحافظ على  شباكنا نظيفة وخطّطنا للتسجيل في  الشباك الحمراء بسلاح الهجمات المرتدة  ومن واقع ما شاهدت عليه المريخ في  مباراة هلال الفاشر استطعت أن أضع خطة  محكمة أسهمت في تجريد  المريخ من كل  عناصر خطورته الذين نجحنا في مراقبتهم بدرجة امتياز، وأشار  نايل إلى أنه  وبعد أن اطمأن على قدرة في مجاراة المريخ لعب بأسلوب هجومي في  الشوط  الثاني وكان يمكن أن يسجل أكثر من هدف لولا سوء الطالع الذي حرم  فريقه في  ثلاث فرص حقيقية كان يمكن أن يسجل منها. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مباراة متوسطة الأداء من الجانبين.. المريخ يتعادل مع السلاطين سلبياً بالنقعة

 

 سيطر التعادل السلبي على نتيجة مباراة  المريخ ومضيفه مريخ الفاشر عصر أمس على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر ضمن الجولة 20  من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز، وعلى الرغم من الفرص العديدة التي سنحت للفريقين  في المباراة الا أن المهاجمين فشلوا في الوصول إلى شباك الحارسين جاهد  محجوب والمعز محجوب خاصة حارس السلاطين الذي كان أفسد كل الهجمات المريخية  أثناء المباراة، وكانت أخطر فرص المريخ في المواجهة الكرة التي لعبها بكري  المدينة وارتدت من العارضة، بالنتيجة رفع المريخ رصيده إلى 43 نقطة في  الصدارة ورفع مريخ الفاشر رصيده إلى 26 نقطة.
الشوط الأول 
بدأ المريخ المباراة بتشكيلة مكونة من المعز محجوب في حراسة المرمى، الريح  علي، رمضان عجب، مصعب عمر وأمير كمال في الدفاع، راجي، سالمون، شيبون وأيمن  سعيد في الوسط، بكري المدينة وأوكراه في المقدمة الهجومية بينما مثّل مريخ  الفاشر في المباراة جاهد محجوب، شرف، ودراوة، عماد عبد الله، معتز ناني،  محمد موسى، محمد الجيلي، ديفيد، اسماعيل صديق، فضل وابراهيم جعفر، بدأت  المباراة بضغط هجومي من جانب المريخ وكانت أول محاولة جادة التسديدة القوية  التي أرسلها رمضان عجب في حدود الدقيقة 13 لكنها مرت فوق العارضة ثم أرسل  أيمن سعيد تمريرة بينية لأوكراه الذي انطلق بالكرة وتخطى عمار ولحظة  التسديد تدخّل أحد مدافعي مريخ الفاشر وأبعد الكرة إلى ركنية.
العارضة تعاند المدينة 
في الدقيقة 17 كان المريخ على بُعد خطوة من إصابة المرمى عندما وصلت عكسية  أيمن سعيد المحسنة إلى بكري المدينة الذي قابلها بتسديدة قوية أنابت  العارضة عن الحارس في التصدي لها وواصل المريخ سيطرته بفضل تحركات أوكراه  وأيمن سعيد وراجي ورمضان عجب وبكري المدينة لكن الأحمر عانى من سوء طالع  حقيقي في اختتام الهجمة ليواصل الأحمر محاولاته وأرسل راجي تسديدة قوية لكن  الحارس جاهد نجح في السيطرة عليها.
تبديل مريخي مبكر
في الدقيقة 24 أقدم غارزيتو على تغيير مبكر عندما سحب شيبون ودفع بكوفي  والذي أسهم في تنشيط الجانب الهجومي أكثر وكاد علي الريح أن يكلّف المريخ  هدفاً من خطأ قاتل وقع فيه عندما خطف ديفيد الكرة وتقدم نحو المرمى لكن  تسديدته مرت يسار المعز محجوب وبعدها تواصل الضغط المريخي على السلاطين  وكان المريخ يصل إلى منطقة جزاء المنافس على رأس كل دقيقتين لكن كل الفرص  ضاعت تباعاً من بكري المدينة واوكراه وكوفي وراجي لينتهي الشوط الأول  بالتعادل السلبي.
الشوط الثاني  
لم يطرأ جديد في هذا الشوط وتواصلت المباراة بضغط هجومي متواصل من جانب  المريخ الذي شعر لاعبوه أن الوقت يمر بسرعة فهاجموا بشراسة في رحلة البحث  عن هدف يضمن لهم النقاط الثلاث وأرسل كوفي عكسية متقنة داخل منطقة الجزاء  من ضربة ركنية حوّلها المدينة رأسية لكنها مرت بقليل جوار القائم ورد مريخ  الفاشر بهجمة شرسة كادت أن تكلّف المريخ هدفاً عندما وصلت الكرة إلى مصعب  العلمين وهو في حالة انفراد تام بالمرمى غير أن أمير كمال تدخّل في توقيت  حاسم وأبعد الكرة إلى ركنية.
تبديل مريخي ثان 
في الدقيقة 73 أجرى غارزيتو تغييره الثاني عندما سحب أوكراه ودفع بديديه  ومن أول كرة تسلمها الإيفواري أرسل عكسية محسنة داخل منطقة الجزاء وصلت إلى  راجي في مكان مناسب للتسجيل لكنه لم يستفد منها وبعد أربع دقائق من هذا  التبديل أجرى غارزيتو آخر تبديلاته بدخول ضفر بديلاً لراجي لكن كل  التبديلات الهجومية التي أجراها غارزيتو لم تنجح في كسر الصمود الدفاعي  لمريخ الفاشر الذي لعب بكلياته داخل منطقته مع الاعتماد على الهجمات  المرتدة والتي شكّلت على قلتها خطورة حقيقية على مرمى المريخ.
الحكم يحرم المريخ من ركلة جزاء صحيحة 
حرم الحكم المريخ من ركلة جزاء صحيحة اُرتكبت مع كوفي عندما توغّل بالكرة  وتعرض لإعاقة خارج منطقة الجزاء ومنحه أفضلية اللعب ليصل بالكرة داخل منطقة  الجزاء ويتعرض لإعاقة جديدة لكن الحكم فاجأ الجميع عندما عاد إلى منطقة  المخالفة الأولى ليحرم المريخ من ركلة جزاء صحيحة، وفي الدقائق الأخيرة من  عمر المباراة تحرك المريخ بكلياته هجوماً وهاجم بثمانية لاعبين حتى لا يقبل  التعادل الذي يضع صدارته لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز على المحك لكن كل  المحاولات الهجومية كانت تنتهي في منطقة السلاطين الدفاعية بعد أن تراجع  مريخ الفاشر بكلياته لمنطقته ونجح خط دفاعه في إفساد العديد من الطلعات  الهجومية الخطيرة من جانب المريخ والذي كانت سيطرته بلا فعالية حيث لم  يركّز الأحمر كثيراً على سلاح الكرات المعكوسة حتى يكسر الصمود الدفاعي  لمريخ الفاشر كما عانى المريخ من أزمة حقيقية في صناعة اللعب وحاول أن يصل  كثيراً عبر الاجتهادات الفردية لأوكراه وبكري المدينة وكوفي وراجي لكن  الكثرة غلبت الشجاعة حيث نجحت الترسانة الدفاعية لمريخ الفاشر في التصدي  لكل المحاولات الهجومية من جانب المريخ لتنتهي المباراة بالتعادل السلبي  ويرفع المريخ رصيده إلى 43 نقطة ومريخ الفاشر إلى 26 نقطة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيما غاب عن خصمه العجب وكرنقو وحسن كمال:المريخ يسقط فى الكمين ويتعادل أمام السلاطين

تعادل المريخ أمام مضيفه مريخ الفاشر بدون أهداف فى المباراة التى استضافها أمس ملعب (النقعة) بفاشر السلطان في مباراة لحساب الجولة الـ 20 لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز، في مباراة شهدت ندية شديدة بين الفريقين وتنافس شرس داخل أرضية الميدان،بالنتيجة حافظ المريخ على موقعة الصداري وأرتقي لـ 43 نقطة ،ومريخ الفاشر أرتفع بنقاطه الي 26 نقطة في المركز السادس في لائحة ترتيب المنافسة .


تشكيلة المريخ

المعز محجوب فى حراسة المرمى، أمير كمال، الريح علي، رمضان عجب، مصعب عمر، شرف شيبوب، اوغستين أوكرا، راجى عبد العاطى، أيمن سعيد، النيجيرى سالمون جابسون ، بكرى عبد القادر (المدينة) وحل كوفي بديلاً عن شرف شيبوب في منتصف الشوط الأول ، ودخل كذلك ضفر وديديه بديلين للثنائي أوكراه وراجي عبدالعاطي. 

تشكيلة مريخ الفاشر

جاهد محجوب فى حراسة المرمى، عماد عبدالـلـه، معتز نانى، محمد موسى، إبراهيم جعفر، مشرف زكريا ، محمد الجيلى عبدالخير، عبدالـلـه ود راوه، إسماعيل صديق، ديفيد.



طاقم التحكيم

أدار المباراة حكم الوسط محمد بلال من كوستى وخالد الحاج من سنار مساعد أول وناجى دوكة من كوستى مساعد ثانى، عبدالمجيد فضل من الفاشر حكم رابع راقبها إدارياً مدثر سبيل سكرتير اتحاد الفاشر لكرة القدم والمراقب الفنى، التجانى طه.


جاهد محجوب نجماً للمباراة

نال حارس مريخ الفاشر جاهد محجوب نجومية المباراة المقدمة من شركة سودانى للاتصالات بعد أن قدم اللاعب مستوًى رائعاً فى المباراة ووقف سداً منيعاً لكل كرات هجوم المريخ فى الشوطين الأول والثانى، ويعتبر جاهد من الحراس المتميزين فى الدورى الممتاز .



جمهور كبير آزر مريخ الفاشر

شكلت جماهير مريخ الفاشر لوحة فنية رائعه بالتشجيع القوي لفريقها واللاعبين فى مباراة الأمس، حيث قاموا بمؤازرتهم فى المباراة منذ الدقيقة الأولى وحتى الدقيقة التسعين والشيء الملاحظ أن الجماهير لم تتوقف عن المساندة والمؤازرة طوال زمن المباراة وهذا يحسب لانتماء أبناء المنطقة لناديهم.



وزير الشباب والرياضة بالسلطة الإقليمية يزور بعثة المريخ

وزير الشباب والرياضة بالسلطة الإقليمية لدارفور الأستاذ أحمد يحيى مادبو زار بعثة المريخ العاصمي وأشاد بنتائج الفريق في مجموعات الأندية الافريقية الأبطال وأكد دعم السلطة الاقليمية بدارفور ووزارة الشباب والرياضة لقمة البلاد في مشوارهما الأفريقي والذي يمضي بصورة جيدة ، من جانبه أشاد الاستاذ حاتم عبدالغفار رئيس بعثة المريخ بالزيارة وكرم الضيافة وأكد أن القمة الهلال والمريخ وبالتشاور فيما بينها. ستنظم دورة رباعية الى جانب هلال مريخ الفاشر بالفاشر لدعم السلام والتنمية بالاقليم الى ذلك قام وزير الشباب والرياضة بالسلطة بزيارة مماثلة لمقر بعثة مريخ السلاطين وقدم دعما عينيا وأعلن عن دعمه لقمة المدينة لمجابهة متطلبات المرحلة المقبلة من سباق دوري سوداني بالممتاز


والي شمال دار فور يستقبل بعثة المريخ ويتكفل بإقامتها

في بادرة طيبة تعكس إهتمام ولاية شمال دارفور بالرياضة ودورها في رتق النسيج الإجتماعي لانسان الولاية إستقبل والي الولاية الاستاذ عبدالواحد يوسف بعثة المريخ العاصمي أمس الأول وتكفل بإقامتها بفندق نور الايمان على حساب الولاية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من مباراة المريخ   ومريخ الفاشر  بملعب النقعة   امس 








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يرتب لوفاق سطيف



يبحث مجلس المريخ ترتيبات مباراة الفريق القادمة امام وفاق سطيف الاحد ضمن  الجولة الرابعة لمجموعتي دوري ابطال افريقيا وذلك من خلال الاجتماع الذي  يعقده ظهر اليوم بمكتبه التنفيذي بالخرطوم كما سيناقش الاجتماع متطلبات  المرحلة القادمة علي الصعيدين المحلي والخارجي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس اهلي شندي: لم يصلنا ما يفيد بتأجيل مباراة المريخ



اكد حسن العقيد رئيس نادي اهلي شندي انهم علي علم بتأجيل مباراة فريقه امام المريخ فيما نفي تسلمه لاي اخطار من اتحاد الكرة يفيد بتأجيل موعد المباراة وتحديد موعد جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البعثة تعود العاشرة صباحاً
غارزيتو يجتمع بأمير وراجي وعلاء ويفتح ملف الوفاق
تجهيز التشكيلة منذ وقت مبكر وكوفي ينافس ضفر لتعويض غياب القائد



وائل السر

تجاوز المريخ ما حدث في مباراته أمام مريخ الفاشر عقب نهاية المقابلة مباشرةً فلا وقت للأحزان وللوقوف على ما حدث في تلك المباراة ووفاق سطيف في انتظار الفرقة الحمراء الأحد المقبل بإستاد المريخ في مباراة لا تحتمل أي نتيجة غير الفوز والحصول على النقاط الثلاث لذلك فتح غارزيتو ملف مباراة الوفاق من الفاشر وبدأ في التفاكر مع كبار القادة بالفريق في كيفية التغلب على الفريق الجزائري حتى يواصل الأحمر مشواره بقوة في دوري الأبطال.

عقب نهاية المباراة وبعد العودة للفندق حرص الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء على الاجتماع بكبار النجوم أمير كمال وعلاء الدين وراجي وذلك بغرض التفاكر معهم حول المباراة الأفريقية المهمة التي تنتظر المريخ أمام وفاق سطيف وظل غارزيتو حريصاً على استشارة اللاعبين في كل صغيرة وكبيرة في المباريات وكثيراً ما أشركهم في اختيار التشكيل وطريقة اللعب في مثل هذه المباريات وبالتالي سيبدأ غارزيتو اعتباراً من تدريب الفريق مساء اليوم في وضع الرسم التكتيكي المناسب لمباراة الوفاق على أن يختار تشكيلته منذ وقت مبكر ويخضعها لأكثر من اختبار حتى يطمئن من جاهزيتها وقدرتها على الظهور بصورة مميزة في مباراة الوفاق والمؤكد الا تشهد التشكيلة تغييرات كبيرة الا تلك التي ستفرضها الظروف مثل غياب راجي بعامل الإيقاف، وسيعمل غارزيتو على تجهيز الحارس جمال سالم الذي شارك مع منتخب بلاده في مباراة مصر وغاب عن مباراتي المريخ في الممتاز أمام الخيالة والسلاطين حتى يطمئن على أنه في كامل جاهزيته حتى يقوم بالدور الكبير الذي ينتظره في تأمين المرمى الأحمر في حين سيشرك علاء وأمير في متوسط الدفاع وسيحاول الارتفاع بمستوى مصعب عمر الذي شكا من الإرهاق ولم يظهر بصورة جيدة في مباراة مريخ الفاشر لأن الجهة اليسرى في المريخ ظلت تلعب دوراً كبيراً في كل الانتصارات الأفريقية في حين لن تكون هناك مشكلة في الطرف الأيمن بعد أن أظهر رمضان عجب جاهزية كبيرة وقدرة عالية على المضي قدماً في رحلة الإجادة والتألق.

تغيير متوقع في الوسط

التغييرات ستكون حاضرة في وسط الفرقة الحمراء وربما امتدت للمقدمة الهجومية، ففي الوسط المتأخر لم يعد عمر بخيت في مقدمة خيارات غارزيتو وغاب اللاعب عن مباراتي الخيالة والسلاطين ولم يشارك منذ البداية في مباراة الوفاق ووضح أن غارزيتو يريد أن يصل عمر إلى درجة أعلى من الجاهزية البدنية حتى يعيده إلى تشكيلته من جديد وفي ظل عدم مشاركة اللاعب في مباراتين عمل من خلالهما غارزيتو على اختبار جاهزية عدد كبير من العناصر تبدو فرص عمر بخيت ضئيلة في المشاركة أمام الوفاق لذلك سيكون سالمون في مقدمة خيارات المدير الفني بعد أن أصبح النجم الأول بلا منازع في الفرقة الحمراء بفضل اجتهاده وثبات مستواه وقدراته العالية في تنظيم ألعاب الفريق في الوسط وسيكون إلى جواره أيمن سعيد حتى يستفيد غارزيتو من قدراته في ممارسة أسلوب اللعب الضاغط وكسب الكرات المشتركة لكنه لن يدفع بلاعب محور ثالث وسيشرك كوفي في الوسط الأيسر وسيعمل على إشراك ضفر لتعويض غياب راجي بعامل الإيقاف لكن وفي حال عدم ظهور ضفر بمستوى جيد في مقبل التدريبات ربما أشرك كوفي إلى جوار شيبون على أن يحتفظ بديديه وبكري المدينة في المقدمة الهجومية والتي ربما لم تسلم من التغيير لأن أوكراه يقدم أفضل مالديه مع الفرقة الحمراء وينافس ديديه بقوة على أخذ موقعه في التشكيل الأساسي وحتى اذا بدأ ديديه المباراة ولم يظهر بالشكل المطلوب يمكن أن يحل أوكراه في أي وقت كبديل ليصنع الفارق لكن مشاركة كوفي تبقى ضرورية للاستفادة من قدراته العالية في إرسال الكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى خاصة وأن النجم الغاني الموهوب يمر بفترة زاهية ويقدم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ.

الوزير يزور البعثة

حرص وزير الشباب والرياضة بولاية شمال دارفور على زيارة بعثة المريخ بمقر إقامتها وأشاد بالنتائج المميزة التي حققها الفريق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا وتمنى التوفيق للمريخ في مباراته الأفريقية المهمة أمام وفاق سطيف حتى يمضي قدماً في رحلة البحث عن لقب دوري الأبطال.

راحة للفريق اليوم

منح الجهاز الفني راحة للاعبين اليوم بعد أن أجمع اللاعبون على أن الإرهاق الشديد هو الذي تسبب في تراجع مستوى المريخ أمام السلاطين وسيتدرب الفريق اعتباراً من الغد على أن يؤدي الفريق مرانه الرئيسي الجمعة المقبل وستظهر تشكيلة غارزيتو لمباراة الوفاق في التدريب الرئيسي، وبرغم حاجة المريخ للانتصار سيعمل غارزيتو على تأمين المنطقة الخلفية بصورة مثالية لأن الفوز ولو بهدف وحيد يكفي لإبعاد الوفاق من سباق التأهل إلى نصف النهائي.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفرنسي غاضب لأول مرة على فريقه
غارزيتو: لو لعبنا بهذا المستوى منذ بداية الموسم لما كسبنا نقطة حتى الآن
لم نلعب كرة قدم وفريقي كان في أسوأ حالاته
اللاعبون اعتقدوا أنهم سيكسبون بلا اجتهاد وكنا نحتاج لهذه النتيجة



الفاشر ـ وائل السر

ظهر الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني بالفرقة الحمراء لأول مرة غاضباً على فريقه بسبب المستوى الضعيف الذي قدمه أمام مريخ الفاشر والذي اختلف تماماً عن الذي كان عليه فريقه في كل مبارياته الأخيرة الأمر الذي فرض عليه قبول التعادل والذي وضع صدارة المريخ للممتاز على المحك، ولا يخشى غارزيتو من انعكاسات هذه النتيجة على المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف بل يرى أن التعادل جاء في توقيت مناسب حتى يتعلم نجومه أن كرة القدم بدون بذل وعطاء لا معنى لها ويمكن أن تجبرك على الخسارة أمام أضعف فريق كما تحدث عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.

في البدء صوَّّب غارزيتو انتقادات لاذعة لمظهر فريقه أمام مريخ الفاشر وقال إن المريخ لم يكن مطلقاً يستحق نتيجة أفضل من تلك التي خرج بها لأنه لم يلعب كرة قدم، وأضاف: كانت هرجلة كروية بكل ما تحمل الكلمة من المعنى وكان الاستهتار سيد الموقف ولم يحترم اللاعبون المنافس مطلقاً ولم يظهروا أي جدية في الأداء أو رغبة في الكسب لذلك كان من الطبيعي أن يفشلوا في الوصول إلى شباك مريخ الفاشر، ومضى غارزيتو: للأسف الشديد اعتقد اللاعبون أنهم يستطيعون أن يكسبوا السلاطين باسمهم الكبير دون أي حاجة لبذل جهد كبير في هذه المباراة ولذلك لعبوا بأقل مجهود ولم يتحركوا مطلقاً ولم يمارسوا أي ضغط على مريخ الفاشر بل لعبوا على الواقف طوال زمن المباراة بعكس الفريق المنافس الذي أشهد له أنه كان مجتهداً ولعب بإصرار كبير وبرغبة واضحة من أجل تحقيق نتيجة طيبة ولأن كرة القدم اجتهاد في المقام الأول استطاعوا أن يحصلوا على نتيجة جيدة في مواجهة فريق أكثر جاهزية منهم وخاض مباريات كبيرة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا.

النتيجة لخير

قال غارزيتو إنه يعتقد أن نتيجة التعادل التي خرج بها المريخ أمام السلاطين جاءت لخير كبير حتى تكون بمثابة انتباهة للاعبين ليتعلموا بان كرة القدم اجتهاد وأنهم اذا لعبوا بذات الطريقة أمام وفاق سطيف الذي فرضوا عليه التعادل في ملعبه يمكن أن يخسروا أمامه في عقر داره وأضاف: لو لعبنا بهذا المستوى منذ بداية الموسم لما كسبنا أي نقطة حتى الآن ولنجح أي فريق في التغلب علينا وحتى مريخ الفاشر الذي كان ملتزماً بالجانب الدفاعي كان يمكن من الهجمات القليلة التي سنحت له أن يصل إلى مرمى المريخ وأن يخرج بالنقاط الثلاث لولا الفرص التي ضاعت منه.

كنا أفضل بكثير في الخرطوم

قال غارزيتو إنه يتذكر جيداً المباراة التي لعبها المريخ أمام السلاطين بالخرطوم وكان وقتها في طريقه لمباراة صعبة أمام عزام في جولة الإياب بالدور التمهيدي لدوري الأبطال وأضاف: برغم أن مريخ الفاشر يومها فرض علينا الخسارة في عقر دارنا لكنني لم انتقد اللاعبين ولم اتهمهم بالتقصير ولم أقل إن فريقي لعب مباراة سيئة لأننا وقتها لعبنا أفضل بكثير من المباراة التي لعبناها أمام مريخ الفاشر في النقعة وفي المباراة الأولى صنعنا ما لا يقل عن عشر فرص حقيقية ولكن عانينا من سوء طالع وافتقد اللاعبون التركيز الذي منعهم من الاستفادة من كل الفرص السانحة بما في ذلك ركلة الجزاء التي أهدرها بكري المدينة لأنهم كانوا وقتها تحت ضغط نفسي على خلفية النتيجة التي خرج بها أمام عزام بدار السلام والتي كانت تنذر بخروج الفريق من الدور التمهيدي بدوري أبطال أفريقيا ولكن الآن لا عذر للاعبين والفريق يلعب دون أي ضغط حتى يظهروا بهذا المستوى السيئ.

لا عذر للاعبين

رفض غارزيتو الحديث عن البرنامج الضاغط وإرهاق السفر وغيرها من المبررات لخسارة فريقه بالتعادل مبيناً أن المريخ ليس لديه أي عذر حتى يظهر بهذا المستوى الضعيف أمام السلاطين وأضاف: في كل الفرق التي أشرفت على تدريبها لم اعتاد على أداء فريقي بذات السوء الذي أدى به الأحمر مباراته أمام السلاطين، كنا نمارس اللعب الضاغط على المنافسين ونستعيد الكرة بسرعة وهذه غابت تماماً وكنا نلعب بجدية كبيرة ونستخدم عدة حيّل هجومية في مواجهة الفرق التي تلعب برسم دفاعي وهذا لم نستخدمه مطلقاً في مباراة السلاطين، من الممكن أن تكون أرضية الملعب السيئة حرمت اللاعبين من الاعتماد على التمرير القصير الممرحل ولكنها على أي حال لا يمكن أن تكون سبباً في خروج المريخ متعادلاً أمام مريخ الفاشر.

توقعاتي غير الجميع

تحدث غارزيتو عن انعكاسات التي خرج بها فريقه أمام السلاطين على المشوار الأفريقي للمريخ واستبعد أن تؤثر سلباً على مظهر فريقه أمام وفاق سطيف وأضاف: أعرف أن الجميع توقعوا بعد المباراة أن تقتل نتيجة التعادل معنويات اللاعبين وأن تصعّب مهمتهم في تحقيق الفوز على وفاق سطيف لكني أرى عكس ذلك تماماً وأرى أن هذه النتيجة السيئة والأداء المتواضع والمظهر الضعيف سيكون حافزاً للاعبين من أجل التأكيد على أنهم عكس ذلك تماماً وسيتعلمون وقتها أن الاجتهاد هو أساس كرة القدم وبالتالي سيلعبون بإصرار كبير وبجدية واضحة أمام وفاق سطيف حتى يحققوا نتيجة طيبة.

الصحفيون ضخّموا بعض النجوم ووزعوا عليهم الألقاب العالمية

قال غارزيتو إنه لم يتخوف على لاعبيه من شئ مثلما تخوف عليهم من الصحافة الرياضية التي عملت على تضخيم اللاعبين وتصويرهم كنجوم عالميين يستطيعون أن يفعلوا أي شئ في كرة القدم وأضاف: ظلت الصحافة توزّع الألقاب على اللاعبين منذ مباراتي الجزائر ومضت في ذلك بإصرار أكبر بعد الفوز على هلال الفاشر وهذا ما جعل اللاعبين يعتقدون أنهم كبار يمكن أن يكسبوا مريخ الفاشر دون أن يبذلوا أي جهد يذكر فكانت النتيجة السيئة والتي ستجعل الصحافة تنقلب على عدد من اللاعبين وفي ذلك فرصة جيدة لإبعاد اللاعبين عن التضخيم الإعلامي الذي سيؤثر كثيراً خاصة على الذين مازالوا يتلمسون أولى خطواتهم في درب النجومية.

ما حدث في النقعة لا علاقة له بكرة القدم

ختم غارزيتو حديثه بالتأكيد على أن فريقه كان في أسوأ حالاته رغم أن مريخ الفاشر لم يكن بأفضل منه في شئ غير الاجتهاد واللعب الدفاعي طوال زمن المباراة وأضاف: في كل الأحوال ما جرى في النقعة لا علاقة له مطلقاً بكرة القدم اللعبة الجميلة الممتعة، المباراة غابت عنها التمريرات القصيرة الممرحلة والجمل التكتيكية المتعارف عليها وكانت مباراة مُملة ورتيبة لذلك اعتقد أن التعادل السلبي هو أفضل نتيجة لمباراة مُملة كهذه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم عبد الغفار : التعادل ليس نهاية الممتاز والدوري طويل

قال حاتم عبد الغفار رئيس القطاع الرياضي بالإنابة ورئيس بعثة المريخ إلى الفاشر إن النتيجة التعادلية التي خرج بها فريقه أمام السلاطين لا تعتبر نهاية الممتاز وتلاشي حلم المريخ في استعادة لقب هذه البطولة مبيناً أن مشوار الممتاز طويل وبإمكان المريخ أن يحقق نتائج جيدة في مقبل مبارياته حتى يحصل على اللقب وأضاف: مريخ الفاشر فريق جيد ومحترم وبه عناصر مميزة جداً ولكن رغم ذلك كان يمكن أن نكسب المباراة لولا الفرص العديدة التي أهدرناها، وأكد حاتم أن المريخ قادر على العودة من جديد للمباريات القوية والعروض الممتعة بعد الاستفادة من كل السلبيات التي صاحبت الأداء في مباراة السلاطين مشيراً إلى أن هذه النتيجة ليست نهاية المطاف وجماهير المريخ موعودة بالمزيد من العروض الرائعة اعتباراً من المباراة المقبلة أمام وفاق سطيف.

سيلا يتدرب بالفندق بعد المباراة

أخضع الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء مدافع الفريق محمد سيلا لتمارين خاصة بالفندق عقب نهاية مباراة المريخ أمام السلاطين تحت إشراف انطونيو حيث لم يظهر سيلا الا لدقائق في مباراة هلال الفاشر نظراً لعدم جاهزية اللاعب الذي توقف عن المشاركة لفترة طويلة ولذلك يرغب غارزيتو في تجهيزه حتى يكون ضمن خياراته في المرحلة المقبلة في ظل المستوى المتواضع الذي ظهر به الريح علي أمام السلاطين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻳﻘﻠﻞ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﻳﻜﺸﻒ ﺃﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻓﺎﻕ

ﺃﻛﺪ  ﺍﻻﻭﻏﻨﺪﻱ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻧﻪ ﺳﻴﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﻭﻟﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻓﺠﺮ  ﺍﻟﻐﺪ ﻟﻼﻧﻀﻤﺎﻡ  لتحضيرات ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻟﻤﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻓﻲ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﻗﻠﻞ  ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﻣﻦ ﺗﺄﺛﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺣﻠﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻠﺔ  ﻣﻮﺟﻬﺎً ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻋﻨﻴﻔﺔ ﻻﺭﺿﻴﺔ ﻣﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻌﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺍﻋﺘﺒﺮﻫﺎ ﻻ ﺗﺼﻠﺢ ﻟﻤﻤﺎﺭﺳﺔ ﻛﺮﺓ  ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ  ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻋﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﻛﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺳﻴﻜﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﻗﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻫﺰﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻴﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻮﻳﺔ  ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﻘﺒﻞ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮﺍً ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺯ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻫﺪﻑ ﻻ ﺗﻨﺎﺯﻝ  ﻋﻨﻪ ﻭﺍﺧﺘﺘﻢ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺗﻪ ﻟـ ) ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻭﻳﺔ ( ﻣﻦ ﻛﻤﺒﺎﻻ ﻗﺎﺋﻼً : ﺳﻨﻌﻮﺽ  اﻟﺠﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ  ﻧﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺪ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تحسر على ضياع النقطتين ودعا لتناسي ما حدث بالفاشر
غارزيتو: أرضية النقعة لا تصلح لكرة القدم.. واللاعبون أصبحوا يفكرون في وفاق سطيف
مباراة الفاشر من الماضي.. ينتظرنا تحد كبير.. و6 أيام كافية للتحضيرات
على جماهيرنا دعمنا والوقوف إلى جانب اللاعبين.. والحضور بصورة استثنائية ليلة الأحد ونعدهم بالانتصار



بابكر عثمان

لم يخف الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ حسرته على خسارة فريقه لنقطتين على ملعب النقعة بالفاشر والخروج بالتعادل السلبي عصر أمس في الجولة عشرين من دوري سوداني الممتاز عندما حل المريخ ضيفاً على مريخ الفاشر، واعتبر الفرنسي غارزيتو أن فريقه لم يقدم المستوى المنتظر، مشدداً على أن الفريق فشل في تقديم مستوى هجومي يماثل ما حدث في المباريات السابقة، ولكن غارزيتو أكد أن التعادل لا يعتبر النهاية، مبيناً أن الدوري الممتاز لا يلعب في الفاشر ولا في مواجهة المريخ وأن المشوار ما زال طويلاً، والمريخ يمكنه التعويض في المواجهات المقبلة، مبيناً أن فريقه مازال في الصدارة بفارق ثلاث نقاط عن أقرب منافسيه، وسيعمل للمحافظة على مكانته في ترتيب الدوري خلال المواجهات المقبلة.
ورغم أن الفرنسي غارزيتو أكد في تصريحات للإعلام من الفاشر قبل المباراة أن فريقه لا يتخوف من أرضية الملعب إلا أنه قال: مباراة الفاشر لم تكن كرة قدم، أرضية سيئة ولاعبو الفاشر يلعبون بعنف ولا أنكر أننا لا نتخوف من أرضية الملعب ولكن حديثي من باب أن الفريقين سيلعبان في أرضية مماثلة، ولكن ما اتضح لي خلال المباراة أن الأرضية خصمت الكثير من قدرات لاعبي المريخ وأيضاً أسهمت في مساواة قدرات بعض لاعبي مريخ الفاشر مع لاعبينا ما يؤكد أنها أثرت علينا ودونكم الفرصة التي وجدها بكري المدينة أمام المرمى وارتدت من العارضة لن أقول إننا لعبنا مباراة مميزة ولكن وجدنا فرصا والأرضية حرمتنا من الوصول إلى مرمى المنافس.
وكشف المدير الفني للمريخ في تصريحاته الخاصة لـ(الزاوية) من الفاشر، أن التعادل أمس أصبح شيئاً من الماضي بالنسبة له كمدرب واللاعبين في الفريق، وقال: سنعمل على الاستفادة من أخطائنا في المباريات المقبلة ولكن لن نقف كثيراً عند محطة المريخ الفاشر، تحدثت إلى اللاعبين وقادة الفريق وأكدت لهم أن هذا التعادل أصبح ماضيا بالنسبة لنا ونحن حالياً نفكر في المستقبل، تنتظرنا مباراة مهمة أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري في الجولة الرابعة من مباريات المجموعة الثانية لدوري أبطال أفريقيا نحتاج فيها إلى تحقيق الفوز والترقي أكثر إلى المراكز الأولى في المجموعة، ولذلك يجب أن نتناسى ما حدث في الفاشر ونفكر فيما ينتظرنا يوم الأحد المقبل وكل اللاعبين في الفريق حالياً يفكرون في مباراة سطيف.. نحن الآن نعيش أجواء مباراة الأحد المقبل ولا نعير اهتماما لأي شيء سواها.
وأكد الفرنسي غارزيتو أن فريقه لديه ستة أيام قبل مواجهة سطيف، مشيراً إلى أن الجهاز الفني سيحضر اللاعبين بالصورة المثالية لهذه المواجهة التي تعتبر الأهم بالنسبة لفريقه، منوها إلى أن اللاعبين سيتجاوزون مرحلة الإرهاق وضغط المباريات خلال ستة أيام من الراحة، وسيتم التحضير فيها بهدوء لمواجهة بطل أفريقيا، مشدداً على أن فريقه لن يتنازل عن نقطة واحدة في مواجهة الأحد المقبل.
وأرسل الفرنسي غارزيتو رسالة إلى جماهير المريخ مطالباً الجميع بعدم الانزعاج بما حدث في الفاشر، مبيناً أن ذلك يجب التعامل معه بتجاوزه والتفكير فيما ينتظر الفريق من تحديات.. وناشد الفرنسي جماهير المريخ الوقوف خلف الفريق في الفترة المقبلة بقوة، وقال: عندما لعبنا في سطيف واتحاد العاصمة شاهد الجميع كيف تشجع الجماهير الناديين من خلال الأهازيج الموحدة والاستفادة من الحضور الجماهيري بصورة مثالية، وأضاف: على جمهور المريخ دعمنا الأحد المقبل بصورة استثنائية وتشجيع وتحميس اللاعبين طوال زمن المباراة ومنحهم القوة المعنوية اللازمة للوصول بالفريق واللاعبين للأهداف المنشودة.. ووعد الفرنسي بأن يخرج المريخ بالنتيجة التي يريدها من مباراة سطيف يوم الأحد المقبل وأن يظهر اللاعبون بصورة مميزة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يعود من الفاشر ويدخل معسكراً مقفولاً 
 
 

تعود للخرطوم ظهر اليوم بعثة المريخ قادمة من مدينة الفاشر بعد الفراغ  من مواجهة مريخها عصر أمس في دوري سوداني الممتاز.. وتقرر دخول الفريق  لمعسكر مقفول حتى موعد مباراته أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد المقبل  في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. ووزع الجهاز  الفني للفريق على اللاعبين برنامج التدريبات والذي سيكون مكثفاً بواقع  تدريبين في اليوم صباحاً ومساءً.. ومنح الجهاز الفني اللاعبين راحة لمدة 24  ساعة جراء المجهود الكبير الذي بذلوه في مباراة الأمس والسفر.. وسيعود  الفريق للتدريبات اعتبارا من يوم غدٍ الاثنين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الوالي: التعويض سهل في الدوري.. ولكنه صعب أفريقياً



أوضح السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ أن تعادل الفريق أمس أمام فريق الفاشر في الدوري الممتاز يعتبر درساً قاسياً للكل.. فهو درس للاعبين قبل مباراة وفاق سطيف ليعلموا أن الفريق الجزائري فريق كبير لا يمكن مقارنته بمريخ الفاشر.. وأن الواجب يفرض عليهم إعداد العدة كاملة لبطل أفريقيا.. ودرس للجهاز الفني حتى لا يصيبه الغرور من قدرته على الفوز في أي مباراة.. ودرس للإدارة لمزيد من التجويد.. ودرس لكل المريخاب ليعلموا أن النصر يحتاج للعمل والتوفيق من عند الله.. وأضاف رئيس المريخ أن الفريق مازال متصدراً للدوري وفي قلب المعركة الأفريقية.. مشيراً إلى أن التعويض سهل في الدوري ولكنه صعب أفريقياً.. وأن المريخ إذا لم يفز في لقاء الأحد القادم أمام وفاق سطيف فستعني النهاية وضياع الموسم والأحلام.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تعديلات جديدة على برمجة الدوري الممتاز



أجرى الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تعديلات جديدة على عدد من مباريات الدورة الثانية لدوري سوداني الممتاز.. حيث تم تأجيل لقاء هلال الأبيض وضيفه الرابطة كوستي للخامس من أغسطس بدلا عن الرابع منه، كما تم تعديل موعد لقاء الرابطة كوستي والنسور للعاشر من الشهر الجاري بدلا عن التاسع منه.. وحدد السادس من أغسطس موعدا لمباراة هلال الفاشر والخرطوم الوطني، كما تم تأجيل لقاء المريخ والأهلي شندي للسابع من شهر سبتمبر المقبل بدلا عن الخامس من الشهر الجاري.

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*مشكور يا زعيم
                        	*

----------

